# Riding around Dana Point, CA



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

Fellow Members - 

I have a trip coming up to California and am thinking of cashing in some of my SPG points and staying at the Saint Regis in Dana Point. Can anyone tell me about riding in this area? Any recommendations on easy routes? I am looking to do some base miles and do anywhere from 50 to 80 miles a day, but will be by myself and do not know the area. 

Can anyone help? Also, I will try and get the Garmin 705 if it is available before my trip.

If not Dana Point does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks!!!


----------



## vsimmons (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Velo. Go to www.geoladders.com. Awesome site for planning many rides. You can do Dana Point through camp Pendelton for starters. You are near Santiago Canyon which has tons of rides. There is plenty of great riding out here. Good luck getting a 705 though. I read somewhere that it is delayed again....


----------



## RobbDC (Nov 4, 2002)

*rides*

i was just out there but started my rides in newport. i found myself at dana point a few times. lots of good hills in that general area.

the best rides are out santiago canyon. check out all the canyon roads off santiago canyon road (silverado canyon, etc). 

A good ride is from Laguna Canyon to El Toro to Santiago to Silverado Canyon. A little trafficy through El Toro near the 5 but it's great after that. 

Pretty easy to not get lost too.


----------

